# Euskara: neska-mutil, mutil-neska



## HakunaPatata

Kaixo! Querría preguntar si se puede usar "mutil-neska"


----------



## Ballenero

Pero ¿qué quieres decir?


----------



## HakunaPatata

Ballenero said:


> Pero ¿qué quieres decir?


Aunque sólo se encuentra "neska-mutil" en Labayru Hiztegia, quiero saber si se puede usar "mutil-neska", o es fija la posición de los dos sustantivos en tales palabras.


----------



## Ballenero

Es la forma fijada.

Es como “ladies & gentlemen”, puedes cambiarlos y decir “gentlemen & ladies” pero nadie lo dice así.
Te pueden entender pero no es normal.


----------



## HakunaPatata

Ballenero said:


> Es como “ladies & gentlemen”, puedes cambiarlos y decir “gentlemen & ladies” pero nadie lo dice así. Te pueden entender pero no es normal.


¡Ay, sí!
Mila esker!


----------

